# 2011 Super Duty..



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

There Here! Pics coming soon. You will not believe the power on these Beast.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

whats the price tag on the 250 King Ranch though?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I just bought a 2010 F-350 King Ranch and the sticker was $61,600......How much higher can they go????


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

they are pretty steep! just curious to see how "good" of a "deal" they are making! my buddy was told he would get a deal on one.....i laughed


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

The 2011 super duty diesel will have 2 fuel tanks one for diesel and one for $35 a gallon urea additive. The urea should last 7K miles though.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

urea deal is bad for the customer......one more thing to pay for.....

why couldnt we jus pee in the urea tank?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's over boys...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> It's over boys...


What's over, the reign of the f250 diesel? Ifso, I agree. I'm about to pull the trigger on my next one and it will be a gasser.
sad2sm


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bobby,

Saw one today, 2011 KR, F250, 4x4, Black with Gold lower accent, nav package & moon roof. The leather was a light tan with distressed inserts. Not the dark brown.
$60, 067.00 msrp


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Here is a good look at it


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

its amazing how much people will pay for a new truck! a couple years down the road you will be able to pick it up for less than $30k with around 50-60k miles.....


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

It was over when the 6.0 showed it's true colors. Hopefully the new Ford diesel will be dependable....................... Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> Here is a good look at it


Cheezy interior. I do like the 110 outlet and rear ac vents (long over due). I think that I will keep mine a while longer now.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> its amazing how much people will pay for a new truck! a couple years down the road you will be able to pick it up for less than $30k with around 50-60k miles.....


so true

is a truck worth 60k, 50k, 40k


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

C.Hern5972 said:


> so true
> 
> is a truck worth 60k, 50k, 40k


If you make a living with it. I have close to that invested in tools, but it is my bread and butter. Most are grocery getters and therefore kind of crazy to spend that kind of doe. Good for the ego, hard on the wallet.......


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> its amazing how much people will pay for a new truck! a couple years down the road you will be able to pick it up for less than $30k with around 50-60k miles.....


Dream on this not a Dodge!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Cheezy interior. I do like the 110 outlet and rear ac vents (long over due). I think that I will keep mine a while longer now.


This interior is not cheezy. Have you been inside one cranked up? It has a 4.7" LCD screen in the middke of the instrument cluster for all your read outs. You control on the steering wheel. Way 2Cool.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> This interior is not cheezy. Have you been inside one cranked up? It has a 4.7" LCD screen in the middke of the instrument cluster for all your read outs. You control on the steering wheel. Way 2Cool.


Sorry dude, the interior is cheezy. It looks like my wife's 06 f150xlt and not a 60K lariat.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hmmm*

Nice thing if you have the spare change. I think I'll stick with my '02 7.3L for the second 200,000 miles.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The interior does look alot like the F150's...too many bells and whistles for me. Seems like more of a girly truck inside...LOL!


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

workorfish said:


> Nice thing if you have the spare change. I think I'll stick with my '02 7.3L for the second 200,000 miles.


x2


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I generally buy a truck every 18-24 months.....since I was 18. I've only ever owned fords, and have been overall pleased. But....I think I just bought a new duramax in my own mind......


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Cheezy interior compared to what Chevy or the RAM ??? LMFAO !!!!!!

The ram tried to copy as best they could and the Chevy is still stuck in the late 90's. If I bought based on what the inside looked like Ford is still on top. I will keep my 08 FX4 for another year or two and decide then. I refuse to be a test subject on a $50k truck.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

What's up with the big equal sign for the grill? We'll see how the new engine works out. This is 4th different engine in the last 10 years...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Cru said:


> What's up with the big equal sign for the grill? We'll see how the new engine works out. This is 4th different engine in the last 10 years...


Ford has been testing *their* new 6.7L powerplant for 3-4 years now...something Navastar did not do with the 6.0L. I know for a fact they were having some over heat issues but when you are towing heavy through the heat of Arizona I can somewhat understand...this is probably why they detuned the engine somewhat.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Cheezy interior compared to what Chevy or the RAM ??? LMFAO !!!!!!.


 sad2sm

Compared to either my 06 f250 fx4x4 lariat or my 06 f350 fx4x4 lariat. You guys are too funny. I guess that opinons are now wrong on 2cool huh?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Cheezy?*

You must drive one of those bankrupt companies units!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> sad2sm
> 
> Compared to either my 06 f250 fx4x4 lariat or my 06 f350 fx4x4 lariat. You guys are too funny. I guess that opinons are now wrong on 2cool huh?


06's had pretty nice interiors but kinda dated now. When you had enough of those 6.0's PM me I will give you the hookup.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Dream on this not a Dodge!


you are right.....i just didnt buy an 08 250 king ranch 4x4 that has every option with 60k miles for $27k......and the truck was almost $60k when new!


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> you are right.....i just didnt buy an 08 250 king ranch 4x4 that has every option with 60k miles for $27k......and the truck was almost $60k when new!


Ok I'm not dealer and don't know any better. Or maybe Gas unit. If you bought a diesel must have bought it from daddy. Infact I will buy that unit from you for 28K with a diesel motor and you can have a new one too.:smile:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

lmao.....didnt buy it from Daddy! Grande Ford in San Antonio! And it is the diesel!

You really think the new 2011's will be $30k better than the 08's?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> sad2sm
> 
> Compared to either my 06 f250 fx4x4 lariat or my 06 f350 fx4x4 lariat. You guys are too funny. I guess that opinons are now wrong on 2cool huh?


I dont know what to say to the new stuff compared to what was out 4-5 yrs ago but you are welcome to your opinion and i will listen. I just dont agree.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> You must drive one of those bankrupt companies units!


Have someone read my posts to you and you will see that I drive fords. The interior of this new truck looks like a step down to an 06xlt interior. If you want to pay 30K for a dash with some lights in it then so be it. :rotfl:


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Have someone read my posts to you and you will see that I drive fords. The interior of this new truck looks like a step down to an 06xlt interior. If you want to pay 30K for a dash with some lights in it then so be it. :rotfl:


If you want to drive a sick.0 go on with yo bad self. Just the worst mistake Ford has ever made.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

oceanwaves08 said:


> If you want to drive a sick.0 go on with yo bad self. Just the worst mistake Ford has ever made.


Thanks buddy, I will! Sell many cars do ya?
:rotfl:


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Thanks buddy, I will! Sell many cars do ya?
> :rotfl:


No cars trucks only sorry.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Oceanwave whats the trade in going for 03 250 7.3 auto 4x4 xlt crew cab with 130,000 and you got any single cab 3500 dodge duallys 4x4 on the lot? 05 or 06 with 4 wheel drive?


----------



## JLGman (Aug 12, 2009)

Those things are sweet! When will they be available?


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> I'll bet that you sell a lot!


Buddy I'm not trying to get in a pissin match with you but c'mon. I lost alot of business with that motor. It is no secret all the problems that motor has had. I do get very defensive over Ford products it is my life. I have to say it has been real good to me. As far as all this talk about 60K in the pricing, I don't understand where you guys come up with this stuff. I don't know to many who will pay sticker and don't ask for it as well.
People will pay 60k for a bay boat and never look back. What they use a few times a month? I sure you like most spend people live in their trucks not their boats. Why not spend that kind of money?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I made an observation about the interior. I buy ford products. Quite a few ford products. I will continue to buy ford products, not from you, but ford never the less. Have a great weekend!


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

oceanwaves08 said:


> Buddy I'm not trying to get in a pissin match with you but c'mon. I lost alot of business with that motor. It is no secret all the problems that motor has had. I do get very defensive over Ford products it is my life. I have to say it has been real good to me. As far as all this talk about 60K in the pricing, I don't understand where you guys come up with this stuff. I don't know to many who will pay sticker and don't ask for it as well.
> People will pay 60k for a bay boat and never look back. What they use a few times a month? I sure you like most spend people live in their trucks not their boats. Why not spend that kind of money?


Yea not sure who is paying 60k. Just saw 11' King Ranch diesel same options as listed above for 57k on sticker. So your looking at under 55k easy.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Oceanwave whats the trade in going for 03 250 7.3 auto 4x4 xlt crew cab with 130,000 and you got any single cab 3500 dodge duallys 4x4 on the lot? 05 or 06 with 4 wheel drive?


Great truck you have to trade. It will still bring good money. Maybe low to mid teens depending on condition. Sorry no reg. cabs on the lot. The older Dodges are hot right now because nobody wants the new engine.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

JLGman said:


> Those things are sweet! When will they be available?


They are arriving on the lots now.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bobbyoshay said:


> lmao.....didnt buy it from Daddy! Grande Ford in San Antonio! And it is the diesel!
> 
> You really think the new 2011's will be $30k better than the 08's?


Who knows what they will be worth until a year has passed and the time will tell whether or not they are worth a ****...myself, i will let the Fools pay the up front NEW price...drive them for a year until something newer comes out then pay $30,000 less then he/she did for their truck! :cheers:


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> I made an observation about the interior. I buy ford products. Quite a few ford products. I will continue to buy ford products, not from you, but ford never the less. Have a great weekend!


That is ok buddy didn't ask you to. I sure you a good guy as well as me, we just got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

workorfish said:


> Nice thing if you have the spare change. I think I'll stick with my '02 7.3L for the second 200,000 miles.


same here. Staying with steady and reliable 7.3.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

redfish bayrat said:


> same here. Staying with steady and reliable 7.3.


x3...just did some work on my 2000 F350 7.3L CC long bed 4x4 with 144,000 on the clock. Going to do some work on the 2001 F550 7.3L 172" wheel base truck with 61,000 miles on the clock to keep it going as well. All the other trucks have around 200,000 miles on them. I love Fords but with the price of diesel going up and a new product...I hope sales for the 6.7L hold up!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

oceanwaves08 said:


> If you want to drive a sick.0 go on with yo bad self. Just the worst mistake Ford has ever made.


Hate to change subject of thread but didn't the 6.0 last 6yrs and the new diesel last 2 yrs. Don't know much about the new(09-10) diesel but its a slow dog. My 7.3 runs it to the ground. By 6.0 mistake did you mean that it replaced the 7.3?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

longhorns13 said:


> Don't know much about the new(*08*-10) diesel but its a slow dog. My 7.3 runs it to the ground.


Wanna race? :cheers:

Im the magic man.... :mpd:....here one second and gone the next! The 6.4 has some huevos my friend!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

longhorns13 said:


> Hate to change subject of thread but didn't the 6.0 last 6yrs and the new diesel last 2 yrs. *Don't know much about the new(09-10) diesel but its a slow dog. My 7.3 runs it to the ground.* By 6.0 mistake did you mean that it replaced the 7.3?


Same here...everyone keeps saying how much more power the 6.4L has and I have run a couple of them and pulled them by two or three car links by 60 mph from a stop. One guy was in a King Ranch dually and his buddy asked me if I wanted to race...they had the winders rolled up tight by the time we hit the next stop light, and that was when I was running 100% biodiesel...LOL!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

lol....well, you need to kinda give the ole 6.4 a kick in the azzz and change up her undergarments for her to perform!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

It's always good to put a new hair dew and new make up on her!! She's totally different when that happens!!


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109278/worst-made-cars-on-the-road?mod=family-home

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109278/worst-made-cars-on-the-road?mod=family-home


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

saw the new 2011 today......and the first thing that would have to go on it would be the new 4x4 stickers as they are hideous! didnt have time to take it for a spin though


----------

